# majuscules accentuées



## Carmencita

Probablemente la pregunta es demasiado simple, pero...aún sé muy poco. Voy a clase de francés y en el aula hay un poster que pone: CHATEAU (con mayúsculas y sin acento circunflejo sobre la "a").  La duda es: cuando escribimos con mayúsculas, se pueden/deben omitir los acentos?? 
Ya me contaréis...
¡Gracias!


----------



## Zephyrus

Je crois que non....pero mejor esperemos a los expertos en la materia, c'est a dire les phrancophones . Creo que es igual que en español, aún cuando sea mayúscula se debe respetar la acentuación de las palabras.
A tout a l'heure


----------



## valerie

Je crois qu'on ne met pas d'accent sur les majuscules, quelle que soit la raison pour laquelle on utilise les majuscules. Donc CHATEAU sans accent est normal. Tu peux sûrement rencontrer CHÂTEAU parfois, mais ça choque un peu l'oeil.

Zephyrus,
Il ne faut pas être plus francophone que les francophones


----------



## Carmencita

Donc, c'est plus facile écrire (ECRIRE)   avec majuscules. 
Merci bien pour votre aide!


----------



## Focalist

« Extrait du "Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale" , page 12, ISBN 2-11-081075-0, édition de 1994 :


> En français, l'accent a pleine valeur orthographique. Son absence ralentit la lecture et fait hésiter sur la prononciation, sur le sens même de nombreux mots. Aussi convient-il de s'opposer à la tendance qui, sous prétexte de modernisme, en fait par économie de composition, prône la suppression des accents sur les majuscules. On veillera à utiliser systématiquement les capitales accentuées, y compris la préposition À.
> Dans ses ouvrages, le typographe Yves PERROUSSEAUX a montré que, dès les débuts de l'imprimerie en France, les typographes ont utilisé des capitales accentuées. Leur usage revendiqué n'est pas une mode, mais une simple affirmation culturelle. » -- http://www.langue-fr.net/d/dossiers.htm





> *Accentuation des majuscules*
> Parce que les accents permettent de préciser la prononciation et le sens des mots, il importe d’accentuer aussi bien les majuscules que les minuscules. En effet, l’absence d’accents peut modifier complètement le sens d’une phrase. Ainsi les mots SALE et SALÉ, FERME et FERMÉ ne se distinguent que par l’accent. Seul l’accent permet de différencier les phrases UN ASSASSIN TUÉ et UN ASSASSIN TUE dans un titre de journal, par exemple.
> 
> Les entrées des dictionnaires français Le Petit Robert et Le Petit Larousse sont écrites avec des majuscules accentuées. Conformément à tous les codes typographiques, l’Office de la langue française (OLF) a publié en 1979 un avis de recommandation à la Gazette officielle qui préconise l’accentuation des majuscules lorsque les minuscules équivalentes en comportent.
> 
> Il faut noter cependant que l’accentuation des majuscules demeure flottante; en effet, malgré la pratique des dictionnaires d’accentuer systématiquement les majuscules dans les entrées ou en début de phrase, bon nombre d’éditeurs français continuent à ne pas accentuer les majuscules. -- http://www.hec.ca/~x067/chroniqueslinguistiques/


Quelques panneaux routiers chocants:  









F


----------



## gian_eagle

se cumple esta regla o no?

porque en español, estamos obligados de hacerlo (nombres propios)

por ejemplo, se dice:

*A l'attention de*

o 

*À l'attention de????*


----------



## mesus

Si si es necessario...

À l'attention de


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola , segun la academia francesa, los acentos en las mayusculas son de uso obligatorio, pero se va perdiendo, el olvido es grave pues induce a errores y hasta dificulta la lectura ( en algunos casos )..

Este enlace lo explica muy bien ; *Saludos*
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html


----------



## Outsider

Je ne savais pas ça ! On voit souvent des mots français sans accents quand ils sont écrits tous en majuscules...


----------



## valerie

Yo siempre había pensado que no se hacía. Ahora veo que la Académie Française recommienda hacerlo, pero tambien nota que "l'usage est flottant" o sea que en la practica se hace o no se hace igualmente.


----------



## gian_eagle

es relativo entonces...

humm... pensé que l'Académie Française era más estricta, casi tanto como la RAE, en cuestión de puntuación.


----------



## Sonia Pob

Si  tienes que tildar las mayúsculas segun (Le Ramat de la typographie)


----------



## hald

Ca m'étonne énormément, je me souviens très bien avoir appris à l'école qu'on ne devait pas accentuer les majuscules


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ai appris la même chose, mais mes enfants apprennent le contraire ! 
Et le nouveau code de l'orthographe les réclame depuis 1999.
Il est surtout suivi en imprimerie et dans tous les documents officiels, il faut bien le dire (en attendant que seules les jeunes générations actuelles et leurs suivantes peuplent la France ! )
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est chez les autres pays francophones.


----------



## gian_eagle

Je demande ça... parce que je détestais que ma prof me corrige et efface toutes les mayuscules de ma traduction quand j'étais etudiant.


----------



## josepbadalona

***
*mayúscula** :*Quant à l’utilisation des accents sur les majuscules, il est malheureusement manifeste que l’usage est flottant. On observe dans les textes manuscrits une tendance certaine à l’omission des accents. Il en va de même dans les textes dactylographiés, en raison notamment des possibilités limitées qu’offrent les machines traditionnelles. En typographie, enfin, certains suppriment tous les accents sur les capitales sous prétexte de modernisme, en fait pour réduire les frais de composition. in http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html

Supresión de la parte que corresponde a otro hilo ahora.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Domtom said:


> -
> En los posts de los foros se ve mucho:
> 
> À plus
> 
> o
> 
> À +


 
O sea, que si lo entiendo bien, en este post no recomiendas que se diga *À +* ¿verdad? Solo es una observación tuya pero no una recomendación. En cuyo caso, estamos totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

josepbadalona said:


> En situación muy informal como aquí por, ejemplo, u oralmente, no hay problema con "Salut" o "A plus" (sin acento en la mayúscula) (ver abajo)
> 
> Un poco más formal : Amicalement, Amitiés (a un amigo, por supuesto)
> 
> Más formal = Cordialement = se usa mucho en los emails porque es menos formal que una carta de papel
> 
> Formal = Sincères salutations
> 
> Comercial = ver este hilo
> 
> *mayúscula** :*Quant à l’utilisation des accents sur les majuscules, il est malheureusement manifeste que l’usage est flottant. On observe dans les textes manuscrits une tendance certaine à l’omission des accents. Il en va de même dans les textes dactylographiés, en raison notamment des possibilités limitées qu’offrent les machines traditionnelles. En typographie, enfin, certains suppriment tous les accents sur les capitales sous prétexte de modernisme, en fait pour réduire les frais de composition. in http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html


 
*Josepbadalona*: creo que a tu enlace le falta este trozo que, a mi entender, es de vital importancia para mantener el rigor: 




> Il convient cependant d’observer qu’_en français, l’accent a pleine valeur orthographique_. Son absence ralentit la lecture, fait hésiter sur la prononciation, et peut même induire en erreur.
> On veille donc, en bonne typographie, à utiliser systématiquement les capitales accentuées, y compris la préposition _À_, comme le font bien sûr tous les dictionnaires, à commencer par le _Dictionnaire de l’Académie française_, ou les grammaires, comme le _Bon usage_ de Grevisse, mais aussi l’Imprimerie nationale, la Bibliothèque de la Pléiade, etc. Quant aux textes manuscrits ou dactylographiés, il est évident que leurs auteurs, dans un souci de clarté et de correction, auraient tout intérêt à suivre également cette règle, en tirant éventuellement parti des ressources nouvelles que peuvent offrir les traitements de texte modernes.


 
*Para no confundir a los principiantes*, hay que decir que, contrariamente a lo que manifiestas más arriba, la expresión *À plus*, si la preposición se escribe con mayúscula, debe llevar acento.

Una cosa es que no se pueda materialmente escribir -porque los teclados no lo permitan fácilmente, por ejemplo- y otra cosa es decir, como dices tú, *josepbadalona*, que la *a *mayúscula, en francés va sin acento. Lo cual es un error.


----------



## Domtom

-
Víctor de nuevo:

En el post nº 4 constato el hecho de que se ve _À +_ , pero más que nada para evocar la idea de que se puede finalizar escribiendo _À plus_.

En el post nº 7 desaconsejo que se escriba _À +_ . Si cada cual escribiese como le viniese en gana, al final, ¿nos entenderíamos los humanos en este planeta? Perderíamos la capacidad del lenguaje, que nos distingue de los animales. Por eso debemos ser cuidadosos en el buen escribir y hablar.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Domtom said:


> -
> Víctor de nuevo:
> 
> En el post nº 4 constato el hecho de que se ve _À +_ , pero más que nada para evocar la idea de que se puede finalizar escribiendo _À plus_.
> 
> En el post nº 7 desaconsejo que se escriba _À +_ . Si cada cual escribiese como le viniese en gana, al final, ¿nos entenderíamos los humanos en este planeta? Perderíamos la capacidad del lenguaje, que nos distingue de los animales. Por eso debemos ser cuidadosos en el buen escribir y hablar.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, *Lluis*. No hubiese podido decirlo mejor.


----------



## josepbadalona

Víctor, llevas razón en tipografía, claro, todos los libros impresos como es debido ( o sea que no todos en realidad...) llevan acentos en las mayúsculas, pero los que se escriben a máquina o a mano, no ....
Y en mayúsculas, quieras o no, te llamas VICTOR PEREZ.... 
"Le Figaro " los pone pero el nuestro diario regional, no...
¿ Ignoras acaso que en francés, hay la regla y todas las excepciones sin las cuales la regla no sería la regla ?


----------



## gramatica

Gracias a todos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pues no, *Josepbadalona*, ni quiero ni me llamo VICTOR PEREZ sino VÍCTOR PÉREZ. Bueno, en francés soy VICTOR PÉREZ 

En cuanto a las reglas con excepciones, la Academia francesa no parece estar muy de acuerdo contigo: *"Il convient cependant d’observer qu’en français, l’accent a pleine valeur orthographique."*


----------



## Gévy

En fait, cette expression vient des SMS et texto, où les accents ne sont pas de rigueur. S'écrivant donc à l'origine sans accent, doit-on le rétablir pour rentrer dans la norme orthographique de l'Académie qui ignore totalement ce style de nouveau langage ?

Ça chauffe, Marcel !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gramatica

Merci a tous


----------



## josepbadalona

VÍCTOR, estoy de acuerdo contigo y con la Académie Française con que los acentos son imprescindibles para la buena ortografía y además permiten una lectura más rápida porque no dan lugar a dudas sobre el sentido en caso de homonimia. 
Lo que te quiero decir, es que en la vida corriente, de todos los días, pocas veces los encontrarás en las mayúsculas...

He comprobado lo siguiente :
- diario nacional "Le FIGARO"= acento en À partir
- diario local = "Le POPULAIRE" = sin acento
- libro de la editorial "le Livre de Poche" = sin acento
- libro de la editorial "Folio", título : "L'Or" de Blaise Cendrars = acento en "Émile", uno de los protagonistas, pero no en "A San Francisco"
- libro de la editorial Bordas para estudiantes : título "Antigone" de Sophocle = "Étéocle", protagonista, con acento, pero "A partir", sin él
- libro de la editorial Classiques Larousse para estudiantes : título : "Dom (con "m")Juan" de Molière= acento en "À peine"
- y se podría continuar así

... Y a nadie se le ocurriría ponerlos cuando escribe a mano. 
El asombro de los principiantes -niños o mayores- al ver escrita en la pizarra la palabra " ¡ Ánimo !" merece la pena verlo...

Recuerdo también hace años una polémica de un tal Pagès, catalán del lado francés, que reclamaba contra su apellido escrito PAGES en su carné.

Tienes que conocer una regla fundamental que nos rige = tenemos un código civil lleno de leyes que no se aplican o que desvíamos o que ciertos abogados utilizan para defender a un cliente indefendible con un artículo que nadie conoce excepto ellos y permiten así dejar en libertad a un criminal por "vice de forme" y una gramática en la que la regla ocupa dos líneas y las excepciones seis páginas (véase en el "Grévisse" la regla de concordancia del participio pasado). 

Y esta regla se aplica siempre ...
No juego más, brilla el sol.

Un cordial saludo, hasta pronto
A bientôt ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Josepbadalona*:
En mi opinión, "en la vida corriente" cada cual puede hacer de su capa un sayo en materia de ortografía. Allá ellos. Sin embargo, en la enseñanza y en los foros lingüísticos, entiendo yo, debemos ser lo más rigurosos posible (aun así, metemos la pata, yo el que más).

Una cosa es la dificultad que encierran los teclados para lengua francesa (lo cual es lamentable) y otra cosa *decir que no hay que poner los acentos sobre las mayúsculas*.  

Desde hace ya muchos años, escribir en el encerado *Animo *y no *Ánimo*, es, con todos los respetos, una falta de ortografía. Pongan la cara que pongan los alumnos (Animo= primera persona del singular del presente del indicativo del verbo animar; Ánimo=substantivo).

Por lo demás, creo que haces un uso "demagógico" de las numerosas excepciones de las reglas de la gramática francesa. *En materia de ortografía, no existe ni una sola excepción. *


----------



## josepbadalona

Víctor Pérez said:


> Desde hace ya muchos años, escribir en el encerado *Animo *y no *Ánimo*, es, con todos los respetos, una falta de ortografía. * *


 
¡ Claro!!!!!! y nunca se ma habría ocurrrido quitarlo, al contrario, insistía en la necesidad absoluta de ponerlo...
En cuanto a las reglas francesas, les hago la pregunta a mis excolegas profes de francés lengua materna y no vuelvo hasta que tenga una respuesta "oficial"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

josepbadalona said:


> ¡ Claro!!!!!! y nunca se ma habría ocurrrido quitarlo, al contrario, insistía en la necesidad absoluta de ponerlo...



Lo siento, *josepbadalona*, pensé que decías lo contrario puesto que estabas defendiendo el hecho de no poner acentos en las mayúsculas y puesto que decías que a nadie se le ocurriría poner los acentos cuando escribe a mano y, como en el encerado, que yo sepa, solo se escribe a mano...

Por otro lado, quiero que sepas que para mí es un verdadero honor compartir este foro con vosotros, los exprofesores de francés *"lengua materna"*. Como también lo es compartirlo con los que no lo son.


----------



## josepbadalona

La paradoja es que llevo años haciendo la Á con alt 181 sin que jamás se me haya olvidado una ; que pongo en castellano todos los acentos necesarios e incluso algunos que ahora ya no lo son (creo que la í de prohíbe por ejemplo, para no hablar de la de Lluís pero, es catalán, y ...distinto) y no tengo ni idea de cómo hacerla con el acento "grave" de la "à francesa en mayúscula" sin la valiosa ayuda del teclado especial de Lexilogos...

PD compartir el foro ... 
¿y con los exprofesores de castellano, entonces, no ? cuidado con la respuesta

EDIT : ¿y por qué no harías la pregunta en el foro sólo francés ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

alomejor said:


> Es la manera coloquial de decir hasta luego,  sería como chao



En mensajería SMS, *alomejor*, es perfectamente comprensible el uso de formulaciones como *"À +"*.
Lo que ocurre es que, en los foros lingüísticos, debemos por todos los medios evitar su uso ya que, de extenderse a otros conceptos, estos foros perderían su razón de ser.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

josepbadalona said:


> EDIT : ¿y por qué no harías la pregunta en el foro sólo francés ?



*Josepbadalona*, no hago la pregunta porque lo tengo muy claro. Te recuerdo que quién reclama  "una respuesta oficial" eres tú .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Víctor:



Víctor Pérez said:


> En mensajería SMS, *alomejor*, es perfectamente comprensible el uso de formulaciones como *"À +"*.
> Lo que ocurre es que, en los foros lingüísticos, debemos por todos los medios evitar su uso ya que, de extenderse a otros conceptos, estos foros perderían su razón de ser.



Si bien nos esforzamos en que los foros se escriba correctamente en el idioma materno de cada uno, el saludo al fin de los mensajes nos parece la expresión de la personalidad, con lo cual los _salu2  _están tolerados.
De la misma manera que un: _Hola!!!!_ (En vez de _Hola:_) 

Gévy et Martine
(Moderadoras)


----------



## josepbadalona

Se ha terminado mi encuesta....

1) Unos pocos franceses conocen y aplican las reglas de l'Académie française según la cual hay que acentuar todas las mayúsculas que llevan un acento cuando son minúsculas.

2) La mayoría aprendimos en las escuelas y enseñamos que las mayúsculas no se acentúan en absoluto y todos los profesores y maestros que he interrogado me han hecho esta misma respuesta escandalizada : "pero si está prohibido" 
Esta costumbre de la escritura a mano se perpetuó con las máquinas de escribir que nos sirvieron para redactar tesis o informes y al pasar al teclado del ordenador, al que también faltan mayúsculas acentuadas, ni siquiera nos cuestionamos sobre si acentuar o no. Genio y figura ...

3) La tipografía creó una primera confusión diferenciando las mayúsculas iniciales como " À trois heures" de las capitales como PRÉFECTURE o los títulares de periódicos en los cuales acentuar o no provoca cambios de sentido:

http://www.deluxeavenue.com/typo_erreurs_cap.php

ver también sobre el mismo tema :

http://www.langue-fr.net/faq/faq.htm


Aquí reina una perfecta anarquía entre los que ponen unas y no otras, o no ponen ninguna, o ponen las que les parecen indispensables para la comprensión y suprimen las demás. La prensa y los libros, incluso escolares están llenos de ejemplos de este embrollo.

Otras páginas interesantes :
Este tema ha sido tratado en wordreference, y se nota por parte de los usuarios la confusión absoluta, y el asombro de muchos que descubren, como lo hice, que hace tiempo que se equivocan.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=34433

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=77941

Notaremos para terminar que hubo una "reforma" de la ortografía , en particular para poner orden en la acentuación caótica, hace más de 15 años

http://www.orthographe-recommandee.info/orth.htm

Se puede ver en este enlace que se trata de "recomendaciones", que , en la mayoría de las escuelas, no se aplican. Un diccionario Larousse reciente (2002) no las toma en cuenta tampoco o en ciertos casos, mantiene la vieja junto a la nueva : ahora uno puede escribir como lo quiera "événement" (antiguo) o "évènement" (actualizado)...

Un enorme "gracias" a Víctor sin el cual seguiría engañada...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tu ne m'as pas demandé    mais si tu me permets je vais répondre à ton enquête.
Jamais je n'ai eu le moindre doute sur la nécessité d'accentuer les majuscules. Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir appris la règle mais surtout je suis sûre qu'on ne m'a pas enseigné le contraire. Ton point 2 me laisse pantoise.
Question de profs?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Tu ne pas pas demandé   mais si tu me permets je vais répondre à ton enquête.
> Jamais je n'ai eu le moindre doute de la nécessité d'accentuer les majuscules. Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir appris la règle mais surtout je suis sûre qu'on ne m'a pas enseigné le contraire. Ton point 2 me laisse pantoise.
> Question de profs?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Je crois que ton commentaire apporte de l'eau à mon moulin, en montrant à quel point le chaos et la confusion règnent en ce domaine, où chacun croit détenir la vérité...et la diffuse (j'en fais partie, à ma grande confusion !)
Et je le redis, j'ai vérifié que même dans des manuels scolaires le "A" initial est écrit sans accent.
 Je suis d'une génération où on nous faisait calligraphier ou presque les majuscules, et la question ne se posait même pas  !!!!
Question de profs ?? peut-être, mais la question ne s'est jamais posée apparemment pour  ceux que je connais ... Les fils de wordreference sont révélateurs aussi...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire...

Plus que le savoir, ce que j'apprécie le plus chez quelqu'un, c'est l'*humilité*. Et *josepbadalona *nous en a donné une bonne leçon. 

Bravo et merci, *Françoise*!!

Víctor


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Martine:


Moi on m'a appris à l'école qu'il ne fallait pas accentuer les majuscules. On voit que je suis vraiment plus vieille que toi !!! 

Mes parents, extrêmement rigoureux sur l'orthographe, ne mettent jamais d'accent sur les majuscules, autre preuve que la norme était bien celle-ci autrefois.

Maintenant oui, on accentue et j'ai dû reprendre tout mon mémoire de traduction pour mettre les accents manquants... in extrémis ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Hablando de acentos, me he acordado que en un post figuraba el pueblo de
EAUZE y su nombre real es Éauze, lo que cambia su pronunciación.

Existe también la ciudad de Epernay y el pueblo cercano de Aÿ, con dos pronunciaciones diferentes en la zona de Reims.


----------



## -Luciana-

salut! je voulais savoir si le mot "fiancée" s'il est aussi écrit dans des majuscules est accentuée
Merci!


----------



## yserien

Todos los términos de los idiomas que llevan acento en letras minúsculas lo llevan obligatoriamente también en letras mayúsculas.FIANCÉE también.


----------



## GilbertAndré

J'ai un doute. Dans ma jeunesse on m'a apprit à l'école que les mots écrits en majuscules ne s'accentuaient pas. Par exemple: république française = REPUBLIQUE FRANÇAISE. Il suffirait d'avoir une pièce de monnaie ou un billet en francs français pour pouvoir le vérifier. (Je suppose qu'ils comportaient cette inscription). J'ai fait le fond de mes tiroirs mais je n'en ai pas trouvé. Peut-être une autre personne en a ?


----------



## grandluc

C'est fait Gilbert, pas d'accent à REPUBLIQUE. Il me semble avoir entendu la même chose quand j'étais petit.


----------



## -Luciana-

Il était la même chose que je rappelais. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## yserien

Debe de ser la presión de los linotípistas y mecanógrafos que encuentran dificultades para poder colocar los signos de acentuación. Viendo los comentarios expuestos, no está claro que haya que hacer excepciones.


----------



## geve

Gévy said:


> En fait, cette expression vient des SMS et texto, où les accents ne sont pas de rigueur. S'écrivant donc à l'origine sans accent, doit-on le rétablir pour rentrer dans la norme orthographique de l'Académie qui ignore totalement ce style de nouveau langage ?


Je réagis à ce post avec retard, et pour exprimer mon désaccord : j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas. 
"À plus" n'a pas été inventé par les SMS : c'est simplement la contraction de "à plus tard"... Il me semble que je l'utilisais à l'oral avant même que les portables ne soient inventés ! 
De plus, de nos jours les lettres sont accentués dans les SMS (je viens de vérifier, même les majuscules !), et avec l'écriture intuitive, il faudrait le vouloir pour ne pas les mettre.


----------



## Gévy

Salut Geve !

T'en vouloir? À toi? Impossible ! 

J'ai toujours cru que à + était né des textos comme abréviation bien sûr de à plus tard (accentué lui, évidemment).

Pour ne pas payer plus, on limite tout à un certain nombre de lettres, les lettres accentuées comptaient comme caractère spéciaux au début. Donc je pensais que tout venait de là.

Tout faux donc... 

Bon, l'important c'est de le savoir maintenant. Merci d'avoir rectifié le tir.

Bisous et à + (avec accent, plus d'excuse!)

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Si las minúsculas llevan acento,¡ por qué no las mayúsculas ? Todos conocemos la importancia del acento francés. Para designar una E muda, una É con acento agudo y una È con acento grave(Corríjanme si es necesario) Sabiendo la importancia que dan los franceses (belgas,canadienses ...)a la correcta pronunciación es extraño que haya voces favoreciendo la supresión del acento en cuestión. No es la primera vez que me llaman al órden por pronunciar É en vez de È.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien:

Creo que nadie aboga especialmente por la supresión de los acentos en las mayúsculas. 

A mí me enseñaron en el colegio que la mayúsculas no se acentuaban. Y somos muchos que hemos aprendido las normas así.

El "à +" est totalmente informal, se usa en mensajes de messenger y móbiles donde todo se abrevia y desaparecen en general los acentos para ir más rápido, etc. 

No es abogar en contra de los acentos, es intentar entender la razón de su desaparición en este tipo de fórmulas, explicar el porqué. Nada más. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

De acuerdo, la próxima vez que me llamen la atención por pronunciar mal una E, responderé que estoy hablando en mayúsculas. Excusez la boutade.


----------



## paulahpolo

Hola a todos!
Tengo una duda en cuanto a ortografia. ¿Es necesario acentuar las palabras en francés cuando se escriben en mayúscula? Me voy a presentar a las oposiciones y no me gustaria cometer un error tan absurdo y que puedo evitar!
Muchas gracias


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola!
    Yo creía que las mayúsculas en francés no llevaban tilde, pero acabo de ver un título (el nombre de una escuela) escrito en mayúsculas y con tildes. ¿Tengo mal entendida la norma? ¿Depende de los casos? 
    Muchas gracias


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Y ¿Por qué no nos pones el nombre de esta escuela?

Ademas para mí la tilde es esto "ñ" y los acentos " é ". Esto, tenemos que aclarar y cuento con los especialistas de este foro.


----------



## Paquita

Es recomendación de La Academia Francesa tildar las mayúsculas. No todo el mundo lo hace, y en principio, casi nadie en escritura manual.

En este hilo (largo...) un debate apasionado...


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Disculpen la pregunta de mi post anterior, acabo de ver que *la tilde* corresponde a "le tilde" francés y al "accent" francés, así que no se hace la diferencia en español.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Un fil sur ce sujet dans le ES:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=376469

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

Paquit& said:


> Es recomendación de La Academia Francesa tildar las mayúsculas. No todo el mundo lo hace, y en principio, casi nadie en escritura manual.


 
En est-on bien sûr ?... on pourrait lancer un sondage pour calculer le % de francophones qui écrit (à la main) FRANÇAIS en majuscules sans cédille (contexte, par exemple : en complétant un formulaire) ! Ceci dit, les majuscules d'imprimerie sont faciles à accentuer, l'écriture manuscrite est plus difficile. Mais on écrit rarement tout un mot en majuscules...
Yo siempre tildo las mayúsculas ¿seré la única?


----------



## Keiria

Nanon said:


> les majuscules d'imprimerie sont faciles à accentuer, l'écriture manuscrite est plus difficile.


 
¿Por qué a mano es más dificil? Yo más bien diría lo contrario: con las teclas habituales del ordenador no se pueden poner tildes en las mayúsculas.


----------



## Paquita

Nanon said:


> Yo siempre tildo las mayúsculas ¿seré la única?


 
No, por suerte, somos muchos. Yo las tildo desde que leí este hilo  (quiero decir el viejo) y me dio vergüenza ver que los españoles conocen y respetan las reglas mejor que nosotros. 

¿Por qué es difícil a mano? Porque en las escuelas no se acentúan y no estamos acostumbrados a hacerlo ; muchos profesores (franceses) de francés siguen diciendo que no hay que hacerlo. Además mucha gente incluso se olvida de/no se molesta en  ponerlos  en las minúsculas...


----------



## Nanon

GilbertAndré said:


> Dans ma jeunesse on m'a appri*s* à l'école que les mots écrits en majuscules ne s'accentuaient pas. Par exemple: république française = REPUBLIQUE FRANÇAISE.



Ejem... no me parece.
Acabo de verificarlo en la primera página de mi pasaporte (francés, auténtico, electrónico, vigente y oficial) donde se lee en mayúsculas y en todas letras: RÉPUBLIQUE FRANÇAISE, con acento en la É y con cedilla en la Ç.
Ya sabemos que el teclado francés no sirve ... pero hay otros recursos para escribir correctamente.


----------



## piirakka

Me gustaria saber cual es la normativa actual respecto a mayusculas acentuadas en frances. ¿ tienen que aparecer los acentos o es correcto sin acentos?


----------



## rxkld

geve said:


> Je réagis à ce post avec retard, et pour exprimer mon désaccord : j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas.
> "À plus" n'a pas été inventé par les SMS : c'est simplement la contraction de "à plus tard"... Il me semble que je l'utilisais à l'oral avant même que les portables ne soient inventés !



Tout à fait d’accord !
 Quand j’étais môme, et il y a bien longtemps, on se quittait en se disant à plus (à plus tard).   Et à l’époque, les SMS n’existaient évidemment pas et les téléphones mobiles encore moins. 
C’est, depuis, passé dans le langage SMS et dans les mails. Mais personnellement j’accentue le À.
Quant à l’accentuation des majuscules en général, je pense qu’il est préférable de l’appliquer car comme il est précisé plus haut, certains mots sont imprononçables et même dénués de sens sans accent (surtout pour les non francophones).
Ex ; JOURNEE, MANGEE, ANNEE, NEE etc… Quant à REPUBLIQUE…  à l’époque ça ne choquait peut être pas de le voir sans accent sur les billets, maintenant, personnellement ça me gêne.


----------



## NatashaP

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Ha de ponerse acento obligatoriamente en la mayúscula inicial?

¿_Éditions du Chêne_ o _Editions du Chêne_?

Formulo la pregunta porque lo he visto escrito de las dos formas (en textos franceses oficiales). Le Parisien no pone acento.


----------



## jprr

Ben... le français s'écrit avec des accents.
Maintenant que les limitations_ techniques_ (machines à écrire, code ascii basique, etc ...) _conjoncturelles_ ont disparu, je ne vois plus aucune bonne raison pour ne pas l'orthographier correctement ! 

accents typographie...

en particulier


----------

